# Nissan Murano SE Navigation System



## Anthony2 (Jul 6, 2010)

My cousin has a navigation system in his car and the dealership is charging him $1,500 to get it running. Does anyone here know what exactly entails them getting the navigation system to run? Do they just insert some kind of CD disc that we'd be able to buy at an auto body shop (Pepboys, etc) for significantly less and bypass the labor charges and install it ourselves? Or is what they'd be doing a somewhat laborious process? I'm not sure what they'll be doing exactly - I can find out if need be, but if asked, I'm sure the dealership wouldn't' make it seem anything less than rocket science, and thus I'm hoping you guys can either answer my above question or give me an alternative option that wouldn't cost my cousin an arm and a leg.

All thoughts and opinions welcome.

Thanks!

*CAR INFO: 2006 Nissan Murano SE, four door, all wheel drive.*


----------

